# LED-Tastatur Support in mehr und mehr Spielen - Und was ist mit Corsair?



## xHaru (13. März 2016)

Hey,

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie es bezüglich des LED-Tastatur Supports in Spielen wie GTA und The Division aussieht. Ich sehe, dass sowas in Spielen kommt, sehe aber nur Logitech-Support.

Auch Razer hat mit dem Chroma-Projekt n Wörtchen in der Richtung mit zu reden. Von eurer Seite hab ich bis jetzt weder etwas in der Richtung gehört noch gesehen.

Ich hab mir nicht umsonst die K70 RGB gekauft - Sie ist meiner Meinung nach die beste mechanische RGB-Gaming Tastatur, die es momentan zu kaufen gibt, allerdings fallen der Software-Support und die darin enthaltenen, bzw. *nicht* enthaltenen Features schon negativ auf. Es wurde ja sogar schon ein Spectograph hierfür im Forum entwickelt.

Ich würde gern wissen, ob ich da in Richtung LED-Support in Spielen bezüglich der Steuerung etwas in Richtung Möglichkeit und baldigem Release hoffen kann. Und wenn ja, dann wäre es schön, wenn es auch etwas genauer beschrieben werden würde, inwiefern der Support - ob als eigene App wie das Chroma-Programm von Razer, oder eine direkte Implementierung - dann realisiert werden würde. 

Ich, und ich spreche da nicht nur für mich (!),  möchte so etwas sehr gerne sehen. Für so viel Geld sollte man im Jahre 2016 auch schon ein gewisses Repertoire an Features erwarten können.

LG, xHaru


----------



## mr2insane (13. März 2016)

Die frage ist vielleicht ein wenig blöd, aber was für einen Support haben denn die genannten Tastaturen in Spielen ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

Ich denke mal es ist damit gemeint das spezielle Tasten in einer anderen Farbe leuchten


----------



## mr2insane (13. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich denke mal es ist damit gemeint das spezielle Tasten in einer anderen Farbe leuchten



Ah klar, das kann natürlich sein.
Hab schon etwas gegoogelt aber ausser das es bei der Logitech Tastatur The Division Gratis dazu gibt, hab ich nicht gefunden


----------



## xHaru (13. März 2016)

mr2insane schrieb:


> Die frage ist vielleicht ein wenig blöd, aber was für einen Support haben denn die genannten Tastaturen in Spielen ?



Einige Spiele wie GTA 5 und The Division können die Beleuchtung der neueren RGB-LED-Tastaturen von Logitech steuern. 

 Hier mal ein Beispiel. 

Das würde ich gern auch mal von Corsair so sehen, zumal Corsair meiner Meinung nach der einzige größere namhafte Hersteller solcher mechanischer RGB-Tastaturen ist, welcher meines Wissens auch Softwaresupport für sowas anbieten würde. 

Ich erwarte diesen Tastatursupport für Beleuchtung in Spielen auch von Corsair, zumal das bestimmt auch noch mal die Verkaufszahlen pushen würde.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. März 2016)

Sehe ich nicht so das man damit was pusht. Das ist eher Spielkram oder Disco Show aber nix was jeder haben will. Generell wird so eine Spielerei auch wieder extra Geld kosten


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

bei gta v leuchten bei polizeiverfolgungen z.b. meine f tasten
f1-6 rot, f7-12 blaue, und das wechselt in einem konstanten rythmus hin und her
ist nichts sonderlivh sinvolles aber ganz amüsant^^
je nachdem welchen der 3 charaktere du spielst  leichten auch die tasten in der farbe, z.b. grün bei franklin

man kann auch hit erkennungen für egoshooter einprogrammieren, nur hab ichs bisher nicht hinbekomm... da war die g910 aber noch neu, ev gibts nun passendenprofile


----------



## xHaru (13. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> bei gta v leuchten bei polizeiverfolgungen z.b. meine f tasten
> f1-6 rot, f7-12 blaue, und das wechselt in einem konstanten rythmus hin und her
> ist nichts sonderlivh sinvolles aber ganz amüsant^^
> je nachdem welchen der 3 charaktere du spielst  leichten auch die tasten in der farbe, z.b. grün bei franklin
> ...



Und genau diese Spielerei vermisse ich bei Corsair gänzlich.


----------



## Noxxphox (13. März 2016)

hm ham die das echt nich?
dachte die habn sowas schon lang im programm


----------



## xHaru (14. März 2016)

Noxxphox schrieb:


> hm ham die das echt nich?
> dachte die habn sowas schon lang im programm



Nein, das haben die echt noch nicht drinnen. Die Software hatte alle Features, die bisher implementiert sind, deutlich später als die Logitech- und Razer-Pendants. Find ich schon etwas enttäuschend.


EDIT: 

Es gibt zwar ne Art Sammlung von Profilen von Corsair, allerdings keinerlei Hinweis auf die Steuerung. Ich werd Ubisoft mal anschreiben, ob da in Division noch Support für kommen wird.


----------



## mr2insane (17. März 2016)

Man muss dazu aber sagen das Razer und Logitech eben Mainstream sind und Corsair eben noch nicht in der gleichen Anerkennung Liga angekommen sind.


----------



## Noxxphox (17. März 2016)

stimmt auch wieder, logitech hat sich unter gamern ganz schön breit gemacht bei der peripherie. hat aber auch seine gründe, das zeug ist top. ich würd leine g910 nicht umtauschen wolln, die roler g switches find ich super. leise, schneller aber trottzdem sehr angenehmer und deutlich zu spürender druckpunkt.


----------



## xHaru (23. März 2016)

Ich hoffe, es gibt hier bald mal ne Antwort.


----------



## Bluebeard (26. März 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Vielen Dank für Euer Interesse an dem Thema.

Eine SDK haben wir in CUE nun seit Version 1.15.28 mit an Board. Entsprechend steht über unsere Download-Seite die Dokumentation zur SDK Bereit. Mit Hilfe dieser, können Programmierer dann entsprechend die   Beleuchtungseffekte reaktiv zu den Inhalten in den Spielen mit einbinden. Unsererseits besteht derzeit keine direkte Kooperation mit den hier bereits angesprochenen Studios, bzw. Publishern. Diese haben die Kooperation mit einem anderen Hersteller aufgenommen. So ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass weitere Keyboards seitens des Studios, bzw. der Publisher mit an Board geholt werden. Noch steckt diese reaktive Beleuchtung in den Kinderschuhen. Corsair hat sich aber nie diesem Thema verschlossen und ist sehr interessiert daran solch interaktive Elemente mit einzubinden. Im Moment habe ich aber keine Informationen, die ich in Sachen zukünftiger Projekte veröffentlichen könnte. Die Arbeit an diesen Projekten ist aber im Gange.

Grüße


----------



## xHaru (27. März 2016)

Danke für die Antwort.

Ziemlich schade. Hoffentlich holt ihr euch da aber ein paar Leute mit an Bord, sodass auch für Corsair RGB-Keyboards ein solches Feature in AAA-Titeln erscheint.


----------



## Bluebeard (6. April 2016)

Ich bin guter Hoffnung, dass wir solche Features in Zukunft auch mit dabei haben werden.


----------



## xHaru (20. Februar 2018)

Knapp 2 Jahre sind um und es gibt solche Features noch nicht. Was ist da los?


----------

